# Arrests Made In Benson Gang Attacks



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

> Benson Police charged eight young men ages 12 to 17 Wednesday during an investigation into gang-related activity in the town.
> 
> According to Benson Police Chief Kenneth Edwards, the group of young men beat and robbed victims on two occasions in what was apparently gang initiations.
> 
> ...


I just hope those boys don't grow up and continue to carry these habits. Because, the older they get, the more evil and they might end up running into the wrong person. A armed citizen, such as myself.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> I hope that if those boys don't grow up and they continue to carry these habits as they get older and more evil and they might end up running into the *right* person an armed citizen. Not an unarmed victim


Fixed it for you.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

> I hope that if those boys don't grow up and they continue to carry these habits as they get older and more evil and they might end up running into a happy armed citizen. Not an unarmed victim


Now it's fixed


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

To bad they didn't get shot on first outing would have saved the state lots of money . That way be extra good air for the good people to breath.
Now they will get their fingers slapped and other people will be hurt and robbed. till somebody findly does :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

It's nothing more than just a thing of wanting to "fit in" while growing up. When we were kids we all had certain people we looked up to. Sadly, some youths look up to gang life as role models. They view it as cool or a sign of being tough or a man. They then have to find out the hard way it's not cool at all. Sadly, it's too late for them either they have a close friend get shot or themselves killed just for wearing a simple color.

I am glad I never associated myself with gangs. I was never one of them kids that wanted to be like everyone else. Never wanted to be a jock, a geek, a goth, a drug user, etc. I always wanted to be my own person.


----------

